# RIP Martha :(



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

We made the difficult decision this morning to have Martha put to sleep. She was getting no better and I was not prepared to let her suffer. I shall miss her so much as we have been through a lot together but at least I have her son and a nice scar on my wrist to remember her by. Anyway, sleep well sweetheart, love you


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my condolences...


----------



## Anj (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I know how your feeling I had to have my Chinese Water Dragon put to sleep this morning too :sad:



Rest in eace: our babies


----------



## Rexc (May 23, 2008)

*RIP Martha* I know how you feel my crested gecko died recently


----------



## benny (Apr 15, 2008)

awww we are so sorry for your loss . we had our boa put to sleep a couple of days ago and can truely understand how you feel. i still cry all the time and miss her so much.
Sleep Well Martha xx
hugs from jay and benny xx


----------



## Nyoka Malkia (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh no, I had no idea she was getting no better, but such a brave and un selfish choice you made to end her suffering, not easy to do in the slightest we all know how hard that is.

She was a gorgeous big girl and I feel lucky I got to see her a few months ago, and that I too have 2 gorgeous babies from her.

R.I.P darling. Missed but not forgotten. xx


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you all and my best wishes to all of you who have also lost pets recently x


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi huni im so sorry for your loss  you done the right things shes not suffering now R.I.P Martha such a gorgeous girl Sleep well, I just lost my young royal around this time yesterday and cant sleep  i reaaly feel for you huni * big hug* xxx


----------

